# homeline panel



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

You sure it's not a GE or older Siemens product? I've never seen any Square D product use that for its main breaker configuration.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

The old CH and Sq D used 4 spaces across the top. Both GE and Siemens have main breakers that look like two 2 pole breakers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Find the panel model number. It's inside the panel, not on the door/cover.


Check out the interlockkit.com K-5310 if Square D doesn't make one themselves.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

It's paralleled from the meter. Two spaces on A and two on B.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is one of the first series of Homeline. They changed to a more modular type pretty quik


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Like this only with 40 spaces?










Square d doesn't make their own interlock for this, but i did find one that works at interlockkit.com.


----------



## kharasym (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe Homeline is the new Federal but dont 100% hold me to that.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

kharasym said:


> I believe Homeline is the new Federal but dont 100% hold me to that.


Only in Canada. FPE and Square D never had a connection in the USA. Someone remind me again how Square D obtained the Federal Pacific design in Canada?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

3xdad said:


> Like this only with 40 spaces?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't have those around here

at

all........

The one he is talking about is just an old homeline. I don't think he can get an interlock kit for it


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> This is one of the first series of Homeline. They changed to a more modular type pretty quik


That's correct! I just ran into one of them the other day. Main breaker going bad. Gonna replace the panel with QO.:thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

wendon said:


> That's correct! I just ran into one of them the other day. Main breaker going bad. Gonna replace the panel with QO.:thumbsup:


Maybe you should try Siemens?????


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> We don't have those around here
> 
> at
> 
> ...


I agree that it's not the same as the meter main like you said. But he can get an interlock for it, the model is in post #4.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

i have a 200 amp GE panel that looks like 4 breakers in one for the main!:whistling2:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Maybe you should try Siemens?????


What does Siemens have over Homeowner'sline?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

wendon said:


> What does Siemens have over Homeowner'sline?


What?:blink:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Did anyone read post #4?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Goldagain said:


> Did anyone read post #4?


Oh come on this is ET.

Yes but it was ignored you should know better by now


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

the part# of that main is HOM2200... and no, according to SqD, they did not make a interlock for that main.. Your best bet is Post #4 or upgrade


----------

